# Fusion FP-1402 2 channel car amplifier CEA-2006 compliant 175x2, 600x1 @ 4 ohms!



## krisfnbz (Apr 30, 2008)

Fusion FP 1402 2 Channel Car Amplifier CEA 2006 Compliant 175x2 600x1 4 Ohms | eBay

Product Specifications

Bandwidth 10Hz - 40kHz
Signal to Noise >:95dB
Fuse Rating 3 x 30A
Separation >:60dB
Input Sensitivity 300mV-8V
LP Variable Crossover 40 Hz - 160Hz @ 12 dB / octave
HP Variable Crossover 40 Hz - 600Hz @ 12 dB / octave
Variable Bass Boost 0dB + - 18dB Gain @ 45 Hz
Variable Sub Sonic Filter 20 Hz - 55Hz @ 18dB / octave
Input Impedance 20K
Damping Factor >:200
T.H.D 0.05%
Dimensions D 57.5mm L 380mm H 220mm

CEA 2006 Compliant Amplifier Ratings
12.6 Volt Power Output Specifications
140 WRMS per Channel @ 4 Ohms and 1% THD+N
225 WRMS per Channel @ 2 Ohms and 1% THD+N
400 WRMS Bridged Channels @ 4 Ohms and 1% THD+N

14.4 Volt Power Output Specifications
175 WRMS per Channel @ 4 Ohms and 1% THD+N
290 WRMS per Channel @ 2 Ohms and 1% THD+N
600 WRMS Bridged Channels @ 4 Ohms and 1% THD+N


----------



## krisfnbz (Apr 30, 2008)

topp


----------



## krisfnbz (Apr 30, 2008)

topp, no reasonable best offer denied.


----------

